
A venture capitalist searches for the purpose of school. Here’s what he found. - grej
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2015/11/03/a-venture-capitalist-searches-for-the-purpose-of-school-heres-what-he-found/
======
11thEarlOfMar
There is no question in my mind that public education in the US is broken. You
get what you measure and we measure students' ability to do well at
standardized tests. So we produce graduates who have spent their school years
pursuing high scores on standardized tests.

What we need are problem solvers. The problem space is boundless, and it
evolves with very innovation and every discovery. Even for the working middle
class, the level of intellectual flexibility they will need to support their
family throughout a 40 year working life is not being taught in school.

Students need to be challenged to identify problems and then approaches to
solving them. This can not be learned by locking themselves in their bedroom
memorizing facts.

